Ask HN: Where do you get your news? - jklein11
======
xylon
I walk to the local store every morning and buy the newspaper. I live in
England and I read the Guardian Mon-Sat and the Observer on Sunday.

------
rwieruch
\- Hacker News

\- Reddit

\- Twitter

\- Pocket Recommendations

\- RSS Reader for individual websites

\- Newsletters

